# Gute Kopfhörer für Musik, Mischen und Spielen gesucht



## MICHI123 (11. Juni 2012)

*Gute Kopfhörer für Musik, Mischen und Spielen gesucht*

Hi,
da meine Kopfhörer den Geist auf geben, und eh billig waren, suche ich nun ein par neues Kopfhörer.
Für die Uni muss ich gelegentlich Ton und FIlmprojekte abmischen und Schneiden, dazu sollten die Kopfhörer also geeignet sein.
Außerdem sollten sie gut für Musik, Spiele und Filme geeignet sein, und gut sitzen und hochwertig sein. Ich suche also eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau für unter 150€  
Habe die hier gefunden, was haltet ihr von denen? 
Was bedeutet dieses 80 Ohm und worin unterscheidet sich das zu der 250 Ohm Variante? 
Ich benutze im Moment noch meinen Onboard Sound vom Asus P5QL Pro ("Realtek HD Audio").
Wie wichtig wäre es, eine Soundkarte noch zu kaufen? Wie stark wirkt sich das auf die 3D Ortung in Egoshootern aus? Welche Karte (bis zu 50€ maximal) würdet ihr dazu empfehlen? (muss auch 5.1 können, für mein Logitech Z-5500)
Oder andere Kopfhörervorschläge? 

Danke schonmal,
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Die DT 770 sind sehr gut, das ist DER Tipp um die 150€. Alternative sind die DT 990: Beyerdynamic DT990PRO Kopfh   das ist ein wenig Geschmackssache, die einen klingen neutraler, die anderen ein bisschen "Badewannen"-artig, also haben ein Frequenzbecken, das mehr betont wird. 

Oder auch diese hier: AKG K271 Mkii Kopfh

Wenn Du jetzt Musik selber produzieren würdest, dann wär es schwer - denn für Musik sollte es möglichst neutral sein, da sind Kopfhörer so oder so nicht so gut - aber wenn es um Film&co geht, dann machst Du mit beiden nichts verkehrt.

Bei weniger Ohm kann (!) der Klang auch bei wenig Lautstärke anders sein, da die Membranen der Kopfhörer schneller ansprechen - auch sind Kopfhörer mit weniger Ohm im Zweifel lauter, weil die mit weniger Strom schon stark "schwingen" - speziell zu den DT 770 findest Du hier beim Posting #30 eine gute Info: Kopfhörer (günstig und GESCHLOSSEN) - Seite 2

Wegen der Lautstärke sind manche Leute oft unsicher, ob einer mit viel Ohm nicht zu leise ist - aber in der Praxis sind selbst Leute, die einen hochohmigen Kopfhörer an einem MP3-Player (wo ja rel wenig Strom aus der Buchse kommt), nicht unzufrieden.


Wegen ner Soundkarte: für Surround auch auf Stereokopfhörern brauchst Du "Dolby Headphone" oder "CMSS-3D" - kommen die Logitechboxen denn analog (3 Kabel) oder digital an den PC?


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Juni 2012)

Ah gut zu hören. Mein Prof. für Audio meinte auch dass die Dinger super wären  
Aber er hat mir das Gegenteil gesagt bzgl. der Ohm, vlt. hat er sich einfach vertan, aber er meinte die 250 Ohm Variante wäre für schwache Kopfhörerverstärker oder Smartphones besser als die 80 Ohm Variante. Dabei habe ich im Internet überall das Gegenteil gelesen.
Er meinte aber auch, dass man mit der Onboard Karte die "Fehler der Karte" hören würde, und ich eigentlich auch eine Soundkarte ab 100€ kaufen sollte.. aber kA. ob ICH das wirklich hören würde... Er hat einfach ein Gehör was meins weit übertrifft =D 
Also das Logitechsys. wird über 3 Kabel angeschlossen, schön Orange, Schwarz, Grün. Aber das Sys. hat auch einen Anschluss für "Digital - Coax" oder "Digital - Optical"
Der Optical Anschluss der Soundkarte würde das Signal dann unbearbeitet durchschleusen und das System würde die Verarbeitung übernehmen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Der Optical Anschluss der Soundkarte würde das Signal dann unbearbeitet durchschleusen und das System würde die Verarbeitung übernehmen, oder?


 Genau, und in dem Fall ist dann auch die Qualität der Soundkarte egal, da sie nur das, was der PC berechnet bzw aus einer Datei ausliest, weiterleitet.

Wegen der Ohm bin ich selber grad unsicher, aber es ist in der Praxis an sich eh egal und wird überbewertet 

Ne Soundkarte für 50-60€ wäre schon gut, so was wie die Essence über 100€ würde die Kopfhörer dann eben richtig ausreizen - onboard KANN Soundmängel haben, muss aber nicht - aber mit ner guten Karte ist der Sound schon merkbar besser bei guten Kopfhörern/Boxen.  Eine gute Karte kann sogar zuerst mal für "Entsetzen" sorgen, wenn nämlich die Karte erst bei "schlechten" Soundfiles die Schwächen der Files offenbart


----------



## MICHI123 (14. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Genau, und in dem Fall ist dann auch die Qualität der Soundkarte egal, da sie nur das, was der PC berechnet bzw aus einer Datei ausliest, weiterleitet.
> 
> Wegen der Ohm bin ich selber grad unsicher, aber es ist in der Praxis an sich eh egal und wird überbewertet
> 
> Ne Soundkarte für 50-60€ wäre schon gut, so was wie die Essence über 100€ würde die Kopfhörer dann eben richtig ausreizen - onboard KANN Soundmängel haben, muss aber nicht - aber mit ner guten Karte ist der Sound schon merkbar besser bei guten Kopfhörern/Boxen.  Eine gute Karte kann sogar zuerst mal für "Entsetzen" sorgen, wenn nämlich die Karte erst bei "schlechten" Soundfiles die Schwächen der Files offenbart



Danke schon mal, habe die Dinger heute bestellt in der 80 Ohm Variante. Ich werde dann ausprobieren ob die am Verstärker meines Schwagers besser klingen als an meiner Onboard-Karte.
thomann.de hat ja einen unfassbar guten Service: auf meine Fragen zu dem Teil wurden sofort und ausführlich geantwortet, die geben 30 Tage Geld zurück Garantie, und übernehmen dabei das Porto, was viele Händler nicht machen... dann geben die 1 Jahr extra garantie auf alle sachen... also 3 Jahre sorgenfrei. Die haben sogar angeboten bei Beyerdynamic nachzufragen ob die für mich die 250er Version der Kopfhörer auch mit einem glattem statt einem gewundenem kabel verfügbar wären. Hab dann aber die 80er genommen. und man bekommt sofort einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner für seine Bestellung zugewiesen  Bei Amazon läuft ja ALLES automatisiert ab, was auch super funktioniert, aber so eine persönliche "Fürsorge" ist ja auch nett. 
bin gespannt  ...nen par stunden nach Bestellung war das Dnig schon versandt, hoffentlich sind die morgen da.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Kostenlos Rücksenden darfst Du aber per Gesetz bei jedem Shop ab 40€ Warenwert ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Juni 2012)

Jau stimm auch wieder.

So, die Dinger sind jetzt da. erster Eindruck, super hochwertig, sehen auch besser aus als befürchtet  
Drücken sich recht fest an den Kopf, aber sitzen bequem.
Ton am MacBook war interessant. ich hatte das gefühl wirklich so die Fehler der Soundkarte zu hören, so kleines Knirschen manchmal. Am PC auch schön, klingt sehr klar und ausgeglichen. Und man hört wirklich bei schlecht gemachten Songs die Fehler raus. Da sind plötzliche Details und Instrumente, die ich vorher garnicht erahnt hätte  Dann meine alten billigdinger wieder aufgesetzt, woooah was für ein Unterschied  Nacher mal an nem Verstärker ausprobieren die Beyerdynamics.
Aber diese geschlossene Klangcharakteristik ist ungewohnt und anstrengend. Das drückt irgendwie ganzschön in den Ohren. Mal sehen ob ich mich daran gewöhne, noch ist das recht unangenehm...


----------

